#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Voip para Clientes

## grupojpr

Boa noite
Gostaria de saber como funciona a venda de telefone fixo para cliente
Onde comprar os numeros fixos para repassar
Se alguem puder me ajudar, por onde começar

----------


## MichelGoulart

Ac.

----------


## Elviinunes

> Boa noite
> Gostaria de saber como funciona a venda de telefone fixo para cliente
> Onde comprar os numeros fixos para repassar
> Se alguem puder me ajudar, por onde começar


Tem a GTGI e Skype Connect

Vou fazer um experimento com a empresa. Existe a possibilidade de migrar um call center para VoIP.

----------


## martinscaio1995

Bom dia Amigo,

Realizo a venda desse serviço, caso tenha interesse posso revender a você.

Segue meus contatos :

[email protected]
WhatsApp (TIM) : 11959140874

----------


## Atapia

Boa tarde, 

Comercializo PABX Cloud (Voip) com numeração nova ou portabilidade em todo Brasil com ligações ilimitadas para fixo e celular. 
Tiver interesse entre em contato.
[email protected] - 11 9 7398-1942

----------


## dutchan

Boa tarde,

Nossa empresa oferece terminação de chamadas e DID(numero para recebimento de chamadas) e portabilidade numérica, temos um PBX na nuvem desta forma temos como interligar varias filiais sem custos adicional com gateway, pois todas as unidade irão se conectar a um mesmo PBX possibilidade chamadas ramal ramal mesmo entre espaços físicos distantes.

Temos modulo CallCenter com monitoração, relatórios e métricas como TME, TMA, Transbordadas, Abandonadas, Recusadas, Fila de Atendimento, Pausas, todas informações gráficas para fácil visualização.

Oferecemos chamadas locais para SP Capital a um custo reduzido de R$ 0,04 minuto e móvel R$ 0,69 hoje na data desta postagem 18/09/2018.

Nosso serviço pode ser integrado a porteiros eletrônicos SIP e analógicos.

Caso tenha interesse entre em contato conosco através do e-mail:
[email protected]

Ou pelo de nosso site:
https://www.cloudcom.com.br

Atenciosamente,

Eduardo.

----------


## williamsise

boa tarde. quero montar um elastix. para criar ramal voip na minha rede. so que eu gostaria de contratar uma sainda externa. alguem aqui trabalha com isso?

----------


## dutchan

Boa tarde,

Trabalhamos com terminação de chamadas, você pode contratar um SipTrunk para fazer a terminação das chamadas.

Envie um email para [email protected] ou nos informe seu e-mail para enviarmos uma proposta.

Atenciosamente,

Eduardo.

----------


## williamsise

amigo confirme seu email que aqui disse que nao existe. desde ja agradeço

----------


## dutchan

[email protected]

Acabou cortando a parte do .com

----------


## martinscaio1995

Bom dia William, também trabalho com o serviço, por favor me encaminhe um e-mail : [email protected]

----------

